# VERY clever BT scam!



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just been made aware of the latest BT scam. It’s pretty clever so please pass it on to all of your friends.

You get a text from BT sending you a 4 digit code. You then get a phone call from 'BT' in Mumbai saying we have sent you a 4 digit code and can you confirm it. If you do they are now into your BT account and will change your password and access your account.
Somehow they have harvested your email address and mobile number .. , maybe by hacking the device of a friend's contact list where they have the mobile number and email address in their list, or by a social media account ... 
They then go to BT login page with your email address and click 'Forgot password'. BT will legitimately send a 4 digit code to your listed number . They then wait on this page and call you asking for the number which they know has been sent you ... you then give it to them and they type in in on their screen and hey presto they are into your account.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

And the banks constantly try to get us to use their Mobile App.??? Crazy or what?

Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

But the bank system is pretty secure! First off you have to log in, to do so you have to select characters from your password using a drop down menu (so a key stroke logger cannot record it, you THEN get a text message sent to your mobile phone you have registered to the account, with a 4 digit number you must input in a limited time frame. Only THEN can you access your account.

My son is the HEAD of Cyber operations for a very important section of Government, I asked him about on line banking and his response was that HE uses it and these days, because of two factor authorisation systems, it is as secure a system as possible and that it’s people making basic errors, such as giving out important information to cold callers etc that is the issue. 

The one most people fall for is the “You need to transfer your money into another account” one. Any bank can (and from personal experience will) freeze an account instantly when asked so there is absolutely NO reason whatsoever to transfer money into another “safe” account.

I have a motto “Trust no-one, that way I won’t get disappointed” works for me.

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup Andy but online fraud has escalated out of all sight. Be it cold calls or phone stealing or hacks. It's on the increase.$$$$$

https://www.ukfinance.org.uk/policy-and-guidance/reports-publications/fraud-facts-2018

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I doubt they will have much joy with us. First we hardly every give out our mobile number due to a poor signal in the house. For the same reason trying to text us will give them a headache for the very same reason.

A new scam around here is one where the "police" call and ask for assistance in catching a criminal. You are asked to withdraw some cash and hand it over the "officer" who will call. He will give you a receipt. They must be very convincing because a chap in our village fell for it and I would not class him as naive. Luckily his wife became suspicious and spoke to a retired police officer who intervened on their behalf.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We get them all the time

But we don’t have BT

We also get a guy who has identified a problem on our Microsoft computer?

Well we don’t have Microsoft 

He got very irate , called us liars 

I asked him how are you on I pads ?

He hung up 

Sandra


----------

